Ask HN: How does one get started in Product Management? - kpennell
======
anotheryou
There is no straight way in to it I think, everyone I know kinda slipped in to
it from being a founder, tech lead, UX guy, project manager etc.

Assuming you want to get in to product this means where you are now is also
important (always make the biggest step towards product you can until you are
there).

Within one organization, if there is a lack of product management, it is often
easy to just become the one who does this kind of stuff. Be the one with the
best structured meeting notes and become the one writing the specifications.

Product management is also a very broad field, in the amount of disciplines it
includes, but also in the difference in actual work done under that name
depending on where you work.

You will get stuck thematically in one industry easily even if your general
skills translate well, because it's the one distinct specialization there is
within product.

The other thing is that you have to work on filling your biggest knowledge
gaps, hardest if where you are working now neglects certain product work. This
could be AB-testing and analysis, social skill and team leading, technical
understanding, UX and design, stakeholder management, lean and agile etc...

On the other hand you can get away with some gaps depending on where you end
up. A back-office or even API product doesn't need design, a strong technical
lead could mean less team leading and a strong founder might mean less
conceptual work. Where you fit best and what job you can get you just have to
try out during job search.

~~~
kpennell
thank you.

------
villaumbrosia
I started a company for this exact reason: to train people like yourself who
are looking to get started in Product Management: www.productschool.com

With our courses, you learn from Senior-level Product Managers who are
currently working for top companies like Amazon, Netflix, Spotify, and many
more. They teach hands-on approaches to learn the skills needed to be a
successful product manager in real-work environments.

There is also career advisors and mentors who help you navigate through your
transitional period into Product Management, and who will be there to advise
you on your job search.

You can learn more about getting a Product School Product Management
certificate here: [https://www.productschool.com/product-management-
certificati...](https://www.productschool.com/product-management-
certification/)

~~~
kpennell
thank you.

------
anotheryou
at 3 bucks this won't hurt:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083D667N2/ref=as_li_tl?ie...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083D667N2/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B083D667N2&linkCode=as2&tag=petergyang-20&linkId=27e99c65ccd87b93e7e9713ddec436f1#customerReviews)

~~~
kpennell
thank you.

